
Earthcomber Drops Patent Lawsuit Against TechCrunch, Loopt - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/earthcomber-drops-patent-lawsuit-against-techcrunch-loopt/
======
FakeSamAltman
I can finally rest well at night.

